# Removing aftermarket cd player



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

My car has been totalled so I need to remove all of my speakers, amp's. and cd player. I can get the rest of the stuff out, but am not sure how to remove the JVC el chameleon cd player I have in my car. I'm not sure if it is screwed down in the dash or if I need a special key to remove it. Anyone have any ideas on what I should look for when removing it?


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Look behind the radio.. It could be mounted in the back to prevent it from skipping..


----------



## afaeguy (Jan 14, 2003)

take off your paneling around the deck. the deck should be mounted in with like 4 or so screws. just make sure you either cut or unplug everything from the back and that should be it.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Got it, thanks a lot!


----------

